

Social banking startup SmartyPig explained in 1 minute - dustyd
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/02/social-banking-startup-smartypig-explained-in-1-minute-10-seconds

======
chuhnk
In my opinion the words "social" and "banking" should never go together. But
that is just me. While I can appreciate the concept it is not something I
could trust. I do however wish them the best of luck and do understand that it
could become very popular since it is "social".

